# Smackdowns?



## Daedalus (Jan 28, 2002)

I was just wondering where smackdown posts were located at on the new boards...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

Rules. You could post a min/maxed _character_ in Rogue's Gallery, though...


----------



## Daedalus (Jan 28, 2002)

Great, thanks for the help


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

No problem.  BTW, I think I've already seen something like "Sultans of Smack" there.  Could be wrong...


----------



## Daedalus (Jan 28, 2002)

I remember the Sultans of Smack thread from the old boards, but haven't been able to find it yet, if it's even been redone/brought over...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

Daedalus said:
			
		

> *I remember the Sultans of Smack thread from the old boards, but haven't been able to find it yet, if it's even been redone/brought over... *



I found it. 

Sultans of Smack


----------



## Daedalus (Jan 28, 2002)

Fantastic!  Thank you very much the help.  Good thing I don't have anything to do at work today


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

Have fun!


----------

